# 1956 Racer rehab



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2020)

Just started on the rehab of this '56 Racer.  Bought this a couple of years ago at a resale shop.  I don't normally pick up women's bikes, since I have several, but this one looked original, and had the unique "speedy" Schwinn lettering.














I'll use this thread to document the progress and interesting things I find along the way.  First, I found this on the tube in the front wheel.  I've not seen an inner tube with "Traveler" marked on it.  Did Schwinn do this for the lightweight bikes in the '50s, since the Traveler was the TOTL lightweight?





I know at some point Schwinn contracted Asthabula to make the cranks, but this one is clearly made by Schwinn.  Kind of cool!


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey Keith (@schwinnlax) it was a later issue tube (70s, maybe 60s too?). http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193377392675


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2020)

Interesting, so no connection to Schwinn at all.  

Once I get the 3 speed hub apart, the rims will go in an oxalic acid bath for de-rusting.  I'll clean up all the parts for the hub, then get at the headset.  I'm pretty excited to see how the paint looks once I give it a coat of wax.  The color should be opalescent Red.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 18, 2020)

It was a schwinn product. The "TRAVELER" logo is exactly the same as found on the 60s travelers. Here is the side of the box. Looks like the tube went into the 80s too. They came in various sizes, so looks like it was Schwinn's line of tube for a while.

Only the "deluxe" racer model came in opal and radiant colors. The regular racer came in regular enamel colors. You have "spitfire red."


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 19, 2020)

Here’s the original color shown where I removed two bike license stickers.





The Racer is not shown in the ‘56 catalog, but is on the ‘56 price list as a ”promotional model.”  All lightweights in the ‘56 catalog are listed as coming in “opal” colors.  “Spitfire red” is listed in the ‘57 catalog as a color for the Racers.  So, which color is it for a ‘56 Racer?  Are “opal red” and “spitfire red” different in name only?  I have no idea.  We’ll see if polishing/waxing brings the color back to the original.

Also has the “tombstone” seat clamp bolt.  My ‘59 racer has the round head, so sometime in there that switch was made.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 19, 2020)

It's spitfire red. The deluxe version is the one that got the more "deluxe" paint colors (opal / radiant).


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 19, 2020)

@rennfaron just to be clear, is that a '56 dealer catalog, or the '57?


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, you had to open the can of worms haha...

OK so first there are a myriad of "catalogs" per each year. Generally there is a brochure (pamphlet), a parts / accessories catalog (only shows parts + numbers, 8.5 x 11) and then a larger more comprehensive catalog (8.5 x 11 and shows each model on a page - I think this is the dealer one you reference). What I referenced is the more comprehensive catalog.

The color selections are consistent through the 50s racers the only difference is the deluxe racer switched from opal to radiant colors in '58.
1956 catalog (what I posted above)
1957 brochure
1958 switch noted to radiant in price list / 1957 price list for comparison - Note - to my knowledge - the racer was the very first model to receive radiant paint colors in 1958, and in 1959 the rest of the line switched over.

Now this is where things get a little weird. In 1953 the World stopped (note discontinued models in 1954: world). In 1954 enters the collegiate, that essentially replaces the World as their base model lightweight. In 1955 the collegiate ends and per the price lists the "World" pops back up. The world is also shown in this 1955 catalog, but no mention of the racer. The racer does start showing up in the 1956 price sheet as a promotional model. However, there is material out there showing a '55 racer and I have archived many of these I have found (below). My assumption is that somewhere in '55 the switch occurred from world to racer. And some of the early racers were produced and went out in late '55 (note the ‘55 racer Christmas ad below) or very early '56. I wonder how many '55 worlds actually went out as I have not come across any (not confirmed, but trying to verify a date on a ladies 1955 World). As noted above, I do however have quite a few 1955 racers (regular & deluxe) archived (some below). There are some years that have more than one price list come out (different times of the year) and we may just be missing that piece of information to add this all up).

The very first releases of the racer had the swoopy schwinn decal that you found on the middleweights and later travelers ('56) (this decal appeared on both the early racer and deluxe racer (images below)). I have yet to come across the comprehensive catalog (dealer) that shows the early decal (because of the assumed transition in '55 (between catalogs) it may not have been captured in this way.

1955 racer ad (Christmas ad)






1955 Deluxe Racer




1955 Racer


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks Chuck, I had no idea there was a '55 Racer, especially since it was not in the '56 catalog, I figured it was not introduced until some time in '56.  Also neat to see those decals on '55 production Racers.  Didn't know that either.  

It doesn't matter much to me what specific color the '56 Racer was.  I just figured since all lightweight bikes in the '56 catalog are listed as "Opal" colors, those are the colors they were using that year.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 20, 2020)

Made progress today.  Opened up the 3 speed hub.  Here are the parts ready for a soak in solvent.





There was grease in there as can be seen, so it has had some maintenance over the years.  Also put the rims in an oxalic acid bath.  I stand them up and then fill the Pyrex cake pan until the solution is at the top of the lowest spoke nipple.  I also took apart the pedals and put the metal parts in there as well for de-rusting.  I turn the rims every few hours.  Whole process takes about a day plus or minus half a day.





Put everything in this morning, and this afternoon pulled out the pedal parts.  Worked pretty well.





Will dot a little polishing up of those parts with 0000 steel wool and blow out the bearings with compressed air to get all the water out.  I then use a thick oil, such as Phil’s for the pedal bearings before assembling.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 22, 2020)

Pedals turned out nice.  










Had the bike ff on the stand yesterday for cleaning.  Tried some wax, but I did not see a difference in the color.  I was hoping waxing might bring the color back, but I don’t see it.  I’d be hesitant to use something more aggressive to bring the original color out.  May just have to live with it as is.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 22, 2020)

Rims are cleaning up nice.  Should be done by tonight.  Just waiting on that to reassemble the hubs.  All those parts are out of the cleaning solution.  Three speed hub gets a combination of Phil’s oil and grease.  I use either Phil’s grease or a common red colored “high speed” grease from a hardware store.  Depends on application.  I like to use Phil’s grease on the hub bearings.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 23, 2020)

Here’s another neat thing I just saw.  The seat post has the script Schwinn stamp.  I assume these posts were made by Schwinn rather than being contracted out?  What was the last year these were made?  I’m also assuming this is the original seat.  I’m sure @rennfaron will know.  













The more I look at this bike, the more it strikes me as an interesting time capsule.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2020)

I currently have five 1950's Schwinns and not one has that Schwinn script seat post, none. My 58 Corvette has AS stem and seat post bolts but just the plain old galvanized seat post. My 2 original 55 Corvettes have the unmarked posts and I thought that was really odd. Yes they were made by Schwinn, but I can't figure out why some bikes have them and 90% don't.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 23, 2020)

A bunch of my 50s lightweights have the script posts. That '55 corvette I picked up has the script post too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> A bunch of my 50s lightweights have the script posts. That '55 corvette I picked up has the script post too.




That just isn't fair! Wanna trade?


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 24, 2020)

Interesting about those seat posts.  Anyone know the last year for these?  I checked my ‘55 American and it has a Schwinn script seat post.

Cleaned up the front wheel this morning getting ready to put the bearings and axle back in.  Just noticed the front hub has the Schwinn script as well.  The Racer was bottom of the line and considered a “budget” bike from what I’ve read, so I was surprised this was not a “Schwinn approved” hub.  Again, curious when they started outsourcing these parts?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2020)

I can tell you that it was 1961-62 when Schwinn outsourced their previously in house made Schwinn Script hubs. The outsourced hubs still had the Schwinn script but also the added Approved. Schwinn made parts was a huge come and go situation over the years. They made early caliper brakes and levers and then quit when outsourced from Weinmann. You could probably spend years researching all the details on all the parts Schwinn made and then quit making during all their years.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 26, 2020)

All finished and put back together.  The wax certainly shined up the paint. Might be a bit darker color than before, but not as deep as the original Spitfire Red.













I’ll probably take this one out on a few rides to see how it handles.  Great example of a mid-50s lightweight.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice work. I'm looking at a women's racer locally as a gift for my daughter.  It's a single speed however. In great shape yet I'd like to make it a three speed for her. I'd been looking for a Raleigh yet this old Schwinn is pretty nice.


----------



## CycleOc (Jun 19, 2021)

This would be good match for the girls one if you were local


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jul 13, 2021)

CycleOc said:


> This would be good match for the girls one if you were local
> 
> View attachment 1432717
> 
> View attachment 1432718



Great looking bike. I've started looking for that men's Schwinn ....


----------



## CycleOc (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks I am sure you’ll find one good luck


----------

